

The Aaron Swartz Hacking Case Has Been Dismissed By The US District Court - ericfrenkiel
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/14/the-aaron-swartz-hacking-case-has-been-dismissed-by-the-us-district-court/

======
CoffeeDregs
I think this is a bummer: the case was dismissed, it seems, because _he died_.
This seems to leave his _good name_ in limbo. I was really hoping to read that
the case had been dismissed based on further review of the evidence, was found
to be without ground, or whatever legal speak that said the case was invalid,
was withdrawn or thrown out, and _cleared his name_.

Instead we get a the-courts-are-clearing-the-docket dismissal. I understand
that, in the view of the courts, this is a routine matter. And that's a
bummer.

~~~
emkemp
Swartz's name could have been cleared if the case had gone to trial. Sadly,
that's now pointless.

------
nthitz
> "Please remember that there are sources of help if you’re troubled including
> Reddit..."

ಠ_ಠ

~~~
untog
/r/suicidewatch can actually be a great resource. Of course, the danger with
Reddit is that you get lost on the way there.

